# Detroit/Ann Arbor Install-Get Together



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

So, every time we get together around here, seems as though most don't have things together. Time is tight for everyone, and a few just need a nudge. 

I am proposing meeting at my place, for whoever wants to come. I have 3 garage bays, air, and tunes in the garage. I can even demo the new home theater if peoples want to see. We can start whenever people want, though an install day should start early. 

This is official. I'm looking at the 10'th or 11'th of October as a date. I don't care if 2 people show up, it is supposed to be for getting stuff together before the deep freeze. We can also audition cars in the other garage bay. 

I'll do some cookin too. Ribs, burgers, and dogs? If I BBQ, I'm gettin up hella early.

My place is in Saline. 

Let me know if you guyz are interested so I know what to buy for food.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I am DOWN... I just getta finish, I'm close, waiting on the brother to see about laser cutting my amprack and various other parts (it seems my jigsaw skillz aren't what I thought they where..lol)


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd love to do a get together, that way people can help me tune my **** as I am a newb when it comes to that for sure. I should have something set in stone as far as the system goes soon.


----------



## nearwater (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for your kindness in organizing a meet like this.
I'm a newbie here, and I'd love to get together to listen to other experts' system.
I'll keep checking this post for updates.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

And as I speak, I must cancel the event. Went to the doctor with my wife yesterday, and the chances of my pregnant wife making it to her due date are unlikely (november 2'nd). 

Soooo, having a get together on October 10'th isn't the best idea at this time.

Maybe someone else will pony up. Sorry guys.


----------



## blackbonnie (Nov 1, 2007)

is you garage heated? insulated?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Insulated, yes........heated, not yet. Though I do have a gas line running into the garage.


----------



## blackbonnie (Nov 1, 2007)

if we could get someone to bring a salamander and some kerosene that would work great. turn it on for 5 minutes, off for 30. no reason to cancel this just because it will be winter soon. as long as people are willing to drive in the snow i dont see a problem with installing and getting together in a heated garage. 

we could even set the grill outside the garage, and when its ready bring it inside the garage (dont wanna track snow in the house)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

blackbonnie said:


> if we could get someone to bring a salamander and some kerosene that would work great. turn it on for 5 minutes, off for 30. no reason to cancel this just because it will be winter soon. as long as people are willing to drive in the snow i dont see a problem with installing and getting together in a heated garage.
> 
> we could even set the grill outside the garage, and when its ready bring it inside the garage (dont wanna track snow in the house)


If you read man, I don't think the issue is with heat, it's not THAT cold in Oct in Mi... lol... 

Teh wifes about to pop the bun out of teh oven.... 

Good luck to you and yours Ryan... !!!!


----------



## blackbonnie (Nov 1, 2007)

the reason we cant meet in october is because she might have the baby early (congrats btw, my first one is now 1.5 months old and its wonderful) but if he wanted to and had the time, we could set something up during the winter and have it then once everything with the newborn gets settled in and comfortable.

its not my call just a suggestion.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't do winter... lol... no saltz on Z caaa..


----------



## blackbonnie (Nov 1, 2007)

its AWD, you shouldnt have a problem. just wash it twice that day...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, can't do it man... it get's places.. lol.. 

As much as i'd LOVE to take this car out in the snow (which my last one wasn't even fin till snow fell) I can't... I'm tryin to keep that show quality to it... 

If I got a chance to do some ice racing, I might think about it.. Waters fine, salts not... lol.. my last subie was take from me by the "white death"... lol..


----------

